# Leather wrap Dankung



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

Sssoooo while it looks like a reincarnation of the crow and ol scissorhands its quite comfortable and cheap they sell bags of random leather scraps at Michaels michaels for 8 bucks found the softer pieces and got this. I just cut strips and super glued them to each other not the frame its pretty sturdy and much more hefty really gave the ok dankung some real comfort and character.


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

All that and I forgot to post a picture. Lol


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

If it's comfortable and feels good in the hand, looks aren't everything lol


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

Haha it goes most everywhere with me man its one of those thats gonna stick with me and I actually kinda like its 80s goth kid the cure-esque look. Comfort it has out the wazoo. Lol


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Going to have to get a skull cord locker for that lanyard ????


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

I need to do it in purple. Lol. I actually need to get a locker anyway. Glad you reminded I hadnt even thought bout brotha. Lol.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

With a short lanyard I like the ones that just slide. They do the job and more convenient when you want to get your hand out.


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

Gonna have to look into them a little deeper brotha. I used to me with paracord but just kinda quit. Lol.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Ooops lol


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

Ya know it happens sometimes. Lol.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Well done! Looks like something from The Walking Dead.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually looks better than you make it sound like it does.

Its a bit of mind over matter: if you don't mind - it doesn't matter...


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

Haha thats about the way I feel about too.


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

Well the leather fell through new approach paracord and SS black latex.


----------



## BeJimmieprild (Aug 24, 2019)

The sale was a couple of years back and they are the small rim type - they feel slightly smaller diameter than the standard plastic wheel.

The best wheel, in my mind, is the Tomcat non-airbag leather one. But theyre hard to find......


----------

